# Coming along



## manny212 (Jul 21, 2016)

Coming along nicely . I may have a problem




I may have a problem by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## Beatles2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice little collection!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 21, 2016)

Ah, the Yashica TL-Electro.   My first SLR, and a dandy little camera it was.   I loved that one.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, you do have a problem ... you only have one non-SLR ... you should really get a TLR ... oh, and a Leica rangefinder ... and also a Graflex ... and ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2016)

No problem except for new space.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice. You won't have a problem til they're in every room in the house, then it'll be time to think about having your own camera swap!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 22, 2016)

A portrait of friends. Nice cams. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manny212 (Jul 24, 2016)

Too funny replies all  , first time my wife has seen these all together ! HAHA , I ran out of space for the others !! LOLOL


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 25, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Yes, you do have a problem ... you only have one non-SLR ... you should really get a TLR ... oh, and a Leica rangefinder ... and also a Graflex ... and ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 25, 2016)

Hmm, I see that some of us have fixed the Problem. 
... though the first Problem creates the new problem, called Space.


----------



## manny212 (Jul 25, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you do have a problem ... you only have one non-SLR ... you should really get a TLR ... oh, and a Leica rangefinder ... and also a Graflex ... and ...



Holy Jeezus , Mary and Joseph man !!! HA ! MY OLD LADY WOULD KILL ME ! LOL


----------

